# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  ويديوهاي رايگان آموزش jQuery

## raziee

آموزش مقدماتي jQuery
لازم به ذکر که این ها رو از وبلاگ استاد نصیری برداشتم.
ويديوهاي رايگان آموزش jQuery 

روز 1 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 1: Downloading the Library

روز 2 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 2: Fade, Slide, and Show Methods

روز 3 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 3: The Animate Method

روز 4 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 4: Advanced Selectors

روز 5 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 5: Creating and Removing Elements

روز 6 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 6: The toggle() and toggleClass() Methods

روز 7 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 7: The hover() Methods

روز 8 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 8: User Request - Image Slides

روز 9 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 9: Resizing Text

روز 10 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 10: Intro to AJAX: Using the Load Method

روز 11 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 11: Fun Image Hovering

روز 12 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 12: Advanced Tooltips: Part 1

روز 13 : مشاهده سايت اصلي، دريافت
Day 13: Submitting Information to a Database Asynchronously

----------


## gigil_Question

خیلی خوبه ولی فقط تا روز 6 دانلود میشه  :ناراحت:

----------


## raziee

به آدرس اصلی سایت مراجعه کنید.

----------


## raziee

در ادامه روز های 14 و 15 :
لینک های بلاگ:
Day 14: Implementing Your First Plugin
Day 15: Building a jQuery Style-Switcher: Part 1

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
دوستان، 5 پیام آخر رو پاک کردم، چون فقط گفته بودید فیلتر هست و نمیتونید Download کنید. در وبلاگ آقای نصیری فیلتر بودن سایت مربوطه ذکر شده و ایشون فایلها رو روی Rapidshare Account خودشون قرار دادن، و در نتیجه از اونجا قابل دریافت هستش.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehran_gh

سلام
تمامی فیلم های آموزشی رو با لینک مستقیم قرار دادم :
http://ghadamyari.com/jqueryvideo/

موفق باشید

----------


## amirsajjadi

سلام
لینک کار نمیکنه !

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /jqueryvideo/ on this server.
  Apache/2.2.17 (EL) Server at ghadamyari.com Port 80

----------


## mr.zenith

سلام
دوستان از درس 7 به بعد نمیشه دانلود کرد چه از اینجا چه از منبع
کسی لینک کمکی یا چیز دیگه نداره؟

----------


## tux-world

> سلام
> تمامی فیلم های آموزشی رو با لینک مستقیم قرار دادم :
> http://ghadamyari.com/jqueryvideo/
> موفق باشید


 لينك مشكل داره!!

----------


## zootos

دانلود مستقیم فیلم های آموزشی جی کوری 

http://unicomp.ir/category/9/%D8%AC%...E%D8%AA-JQuery

----------

